# My .17HMR Doesn't agree with the Squirrels I shoot



## Steele8492 (Nov 11, 2008)

My Problem is I am getting too much punch. When I shoot a Squirrel in the head the .17 caliber, 17 grain bullet takes most of the head off. This is the smallest bullet out there, besides of course a pellet gun. Maybe its the fact that it travels at 2550 FPS. I have tried FMJs and they do the same as HPs and Ballistic tips. Is there a .17HMR bullet out there that, when used properly, can harvest a mount-worthy squirrel? Or any other tips.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I love my 17 Mach II for tree rats. traveling about 2100 same as your HMR just in a long rifle version. a lot less damage. also if you want a mountable tree rat shoot the body not the head.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If you really want to mount one, you'll have to use something with less power. The .17HMR is built for power at distance, not saving hide. Your best bet would be to get a .22. I used a Super Colibri round to take my Henry .22's first squirrel, and it left barely a hole in the one side of the chest, and no exit wound. That would have been a good one to mount.

:sniper:


----------



## Budger243 (Nov 25, 2008)

CCI has a game point ammo, but based my experience with my Henry 17 this isnt going to make a lot of difference, to much velocity.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why not use a pellet gun? My Gamo Hunter 220 ($119 refurb from Cabela's, still available) takes them down with ease. It is almost impossible to find the hole under the fur with a body shot.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It just occurred to me that if you want to take a squirrel for mounting, then you might want to try and find some solid point bullets. Not flat, but pointed. They should zip right through the chest and leave only 2 neat, tiny little holes. But you might not get it if it doesn't fall out of the tree right away. Sometimes they don't react right away to sharp pointed pellets or bullets.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

If your looking to mount a squirrel then I would use a shotgun if you have one availabe. 410 ga would be preferable


----------

